# Die Tribute von Panem bekommt ein Prequel



## Darkmoon76 (17. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Tribute von Panem bekommt ein Prequel* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die Tribute von Panem bekommt ein Prequel*


----------



## MichaelG (17. Juni 2019)

Wenn der so gut ist wie die Trilogie dann gern.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2019)

was ich ja ganz smart fände wäre, wenn man das Francise mit den Fans altern lassen würde und eine Erwachsene Story erzählen würden


----------



## MrFob (17. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> was ich ja ganz smart fände wäre, wenn man das Francise mit den Fans altern lassen würde und eine Erwachsene Story erzählen würden



Fandest du die Story der Trilogie so "unerwachsen"? Also ich finde gerade der erste Teil ist echt nichts fuer unreife Naturen. Die Gesellschaft, die hier dargestellt wird und diese zelebrierte Gewalt gegen Kinder/Jugendliche hat mich beim ersten Anschauen (ich kannte das Buch nicht) auch als mit-zwanziger schon ziemlich geschockt.


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Fandest du die Story der Trilogie so "unerwachsen"? Also ich finde gerade der erste Teil ist echt nichts fuer unreife Naturen. Die Gesellschaft, die hier dargestellt wird und diese zelebrierte Gewalt gegen Kinder/Jugendliche hat mich beim ersten Anschauen (ich kannte das Buch nicht) auch als mit-zwanziger schon ziemlich geschockt.


  naja, es ist eine Jugendbuchreihe mit einer 16-Jährigen als Hauptperson, da hat man schon andere Themen und gewichtungen als wenn man 24 ist, erwachsener sein heißt ja nicht dass es so rein ein Sex, Blood&Gore fest werden soll


----------



## MrFob (17. Juni 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> erwachsener sein heißt ja nicht dass es so rein ein Sex, Blood&Gore fest werden soll



Aeh, also darum ging es mir jetzt eigentlich wirklich nicht. Ich finde eher, dass die Story schon eher auch etwas fuer Erwachsenen ist, selbst wenn die Hauptfiguren Jugendliche sind. Ich hatte jetzt nicht das Gefuehl, dass die Serie es noetig haette jetzt "erwachsener" zu werden.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2019)

Die TvP sind nun echt keine Filme, die bei Teil 1 nur ein junges Publikum ansprach - so hab ich es jedenfalls wahrgenommen. Es mag sein, dass das Buch eher "Jugendkultur" war, aber die Filme IMHO nicht, jedenfalls nicht nur. Ich war über Mitte 30 beim ersten Teil, viele meiner Freunde und Bekannten in ähnlichem Alter kennen die Filme auch und finden sie gut, sogar meine Eltern fanden sie recht gut. Viele auch bei Teil schon Ü30-jährige kennen die Filme. Man muss also IMHO nicht wegen dem Teil der Fans, der als Teen mit den Filmen begann und nun "erwachsen" ist, viel ändern. Das ist ja nicht Harry Potter...  

Ich PERSÖNLICH hätte aber nix dagegen, wenn es mehr abgehen würde und man nicht versucht, auf FSK12 zu gehen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2019)

Wer die Bücher kennt weiss dass die TvP-Trilogie kein Kinderkram ist. Unter den zuletzt vermehrt aufgekommenen Jugend-Dystopie-Romanen ist diese neben Maze Runner sowohl in Literatur- als auch Adaptionsform heute noch das Beste.

Ich mein, es gibt schlimmeres... Vampir-Mensch-Werwolf-Romanzen zum Beispiel...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die TvP sind nun echt keine Filme, die bei Teil 1 nur ein junges Publikum ansprach - so hab ich es jedenfalls wahrgenommen. Es mag sein, dass das Buch eher "Jugendkultur" war, aber die Filme IMHO nicht, jedenfalls nicht nur. Ich war über Mitte 30 beim ersten Teil, viele meiner Freunde und Bekannten in ähnlichem Alter kennen die Filme auch und finden sie gut, sogar meine Eltern fanden sie recht gut. Viele auch bei Teil schon Ü30-jährige kennen die Filme. Man muss also IMHO nicht wegen dem Teil der Fans, der als Teen mit den Filmen begann und nun "erwachsen" ist, viel ändern. Das ist ja nicht Harry Potter...
> 
> Ich PERSÖNLICH hätte aber nix dagegen, wenn es mehr abgehen würde und man nicht versucht, auf FSK12 zu gehen


Die haben aber schon dort das PG13-Rating bis zur absoluten Grenze ausgereizt, dass Teil 1 noch mit ner FSK12 durchkam ist ähnlich ungewöhnlich wie seinerzeit bei der Herr der Ringe-Trilogie.


----------



## MrFob (17. Juni 2019)

Teil 1 war FSK 12?!? Uiuiui, ich finde nicht, dass das fuer 12-jaehrige geeignet ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Teil 1 war FSK 12?!? Uiuiui, ich finde nicht, dass das fuer 12-jaehrige  geeignet ist.


Da sind wir schon mal zu zweit. Meinem bald 11-jährigen Sohn würde ich ihm nächstes Jahr auch noch nicht zeigen wollen. Ebenso wenig die Reise des Rings, den Dino Park und andere FSK12er-Kandidaten die in Sachen visueller Gewalt äußerst... "Großzügig" sind.


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Juni 2019)

MrFob schrieb:


> Teil 1 war FSK 12?!? Uiuiui, ich finde nicht, dass das fuer 12-jaehrige geeignet ist.



Alle 4 Filme waren ab 12 wenn ich mich grad nicht täusche


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Juni 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Alle 4 Filme waren ab 12 wenn ich mich grad nicht täusche


Korrekt. Aber gerade das Gemetzel unter den jungen Tributen im Auftaktfilm war beispiellos brutal, danach ist man mit den Bluteffekten deutlich zurückgefangen. Kann vielleicht mit dem Regisseur-Wechsel zu tun haben.


----------



## MrFob (17. Juni 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da sind wir schon mal zu zweit. Meinem bald 11-jährigen Sohn würde ich ihm nächstes Jahr auch noch nicht zeigen wollen. Ebenso wenig die Reise des Rings, den Dino Park und andere FSK12er-Kandidaten die in Sachen visueller Gewalt äußerst... "Großzügig" sind.



Jurassic Park (den ersten) hatte ich tatsaechlich mit 12 gesehen. Das fand ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm (also sauspannend damals, vor allem die Szene in der Kueche), vor allem da es hier eher um "Gewalt" durch Tiere ging. Das hatte halt auch sowas von "Mensch gegen Natur" bzw. "Vom Menschen pervertierte Natur gegen Mensch". Und die Message war da recht straight forward. Ich finde Gewalt von Menschen an anderen Menschen irgendwie krasser anzuschauen.

Zumal wie gesagt, TvP, gerade der erste Teil so eine verstoerende Situation in der Gesellschaft zeigt. Da geht es ja nicht nur um die Gewalt direkt, sondern auch wie diese in dieser Gesellschaft aufgenommen wird. Wie alles gehypt wird, wie bei einem Sport-Event, wie alles mit heroischer Musik untermahlt ist und so weiter. Auch deswegen halte ich den Film eher fuer etwas fuer erwachsene. Das sind recht komplexe Themen, die zumindest ich glaube ich als 12-Jaehriger jetzt noch nicht haette einordnen koennen.


----------



## Wappla (17. Juni 2019)

Die Filme erinnern mich immer an die reale Situation wie sie heute ist.

Distrikt 1 ist die USA , die alle beherrscht und unterdrückt.

Distrik 2 und 3 sind ihre engen Verbündeten die für sie kämpfen uns ihnen das wichtigste bauen, sind aber trotdem nur ihre Lakain und merken es nichtmal ( also Europa ,Israel Japan usw.)

Distrik 4 bis 12 werden arg unterdrückt und ausebeutet, also der Rest der Welt..

Distrikt 13 ist Russland.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mir den ersten Teil mal vor ein paar Jahren angeschaut, aber danach nie wieder. War auch mehr so nebenbei und drauf geachtet hab ich da nicht.  

Lohnen sich die Filme überhaupt?




sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die haben aber schon dort das PG13-Rating bis zur absoluten Grenze ausgereizt, dass Teil 1 noch mit ner FSK12 durchkam ist ähnlich ungewöhnlich wie seinerzeit bei der Herr der Ringe-Trilogie.


Die Herr der Ringe-Trilogie war doch durch die Bank weg FSK16.  Die Hobbit-Trilogie war ab 12.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Juni 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den ersten Teil mal vor ein paar Jahren angeschaut, aber danach nie wieder. War auch mehr so nebenbei und drauf geachtet hab ich da nicht.
> 
> Lohnen sich die Filme überhaupt?
> 
> ...



Nur die Special Extented Edition war ab 16 und selbst da nur Teil 1 und 3. Die zwei Türme ist auch dort ab 12


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. Juni 2019)

Mockingjay 2 war furchtbar mit diesem happy ever after ending, das natürlich viel besser als das weniger schöne Ende des Buches war.


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. Juni 2019)

Mockingjay 2 war furchtbar mit diesem happy ever after ending, das natürlich viel besser als das weniger schöne Ende des Buches war.


----------

